# New System Help



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm not sure if I posted this on here on not, but last summer, I got my system stolen, and I'm about ready to get another one. I had two sony p5 10's (i know), a sony 2 channel amp (i know) and an obcon box. The theives left all of the wiring, so all I need is a box, amp, and subs.

Now, i'm more of an SQ guy and dont really care about SPL, but i do want to be able to hear it, ya know.

anything in the range of 500-800 is cool, and i could always raise the range if need be. 

so, basically i need help in deciding on what subs to get (brand, model, size, and number of), what amp, and what box, or should i try to make my own box. im not a real good handy man, but i wouldnt mind trying if it isnt toooo hard...

thanks for all of the help...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

XXX 12 and a hifonics brutus 1500d or eD nine.1 and build your own box, should end up right around $7-800.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

the xxx is resonant engineering right?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah it's RE

and just to throw out another suggestion, the IDMAX would rule


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

x2 on the IDMAX. Have amazing SQ and will get very loud if you want it to


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

hey, if i run the nine.1 and the xxx, would i have to run 0 gauge wiring?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

also i was thinking, if i bought that sub and amp, it would be running at like 1000 watts. i dont think my car can handle that. my lights n stuff dimmed and my revs dropped with my old shitty setup. and ive already been through 3 alternators, one of which went out when i didnt even have my setup.

so, either something is really wrong with my electrical system...or my car just cant handle an audio system...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

you'll only be drawing as much current as you're actually using...and by that I mean, it doesn't matter how much power the amp is capable of, if you don't turn it up and actually USE that power then the current draw will be comparable to some smaller setup. The XXX and nine.1 has the ability to blow most other systems away if you turn it up, but at low volume, comparable to what those other systems would be capable of, it won't be drawing any more current than those other systems, you just have the ability to turn it higher if you want (and if you do, it will draw more current). This extra sub and amp ability is called headroom, and it's a very good thing for both reliability and sound quality, even if you never actually use that ability.

If you did the nine.1 alone you could probably get away with 4awg, but if you have any other amp in your system (since you're going for SQ I'm assuming you will) then yes you will want 1/0. You would also want to upgrade the magic 3 with 4awg or larger, which should help with that dimming problem you had before. As for the 3 alternators....it sounds like something might be wrong with the electrical system, either that or you just keep buying cheap alternators that don't last.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

is there a certain type of wire that i should use to upgrade the magic 3 and the wire to the amp?

right now i have 8 awg wiring...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

as long as it's big enough, it doesn't really matter (8awg won't be big enough )

www.darvex.com and www.knukonceptz.com both carry relatively inexpensive wire


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

Nintey-Nine SE-L has 2, 12" subs for sale for like 400$


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well i never did get the new sub and amp because i had to get a new tranny, left axle, left wheel bearings (both front and rear) and a clutch...

plus i was thinking about upgrading my deck, door and rear deck speakers first.

first question about the deck. i wanna get a pioneer, because i just love the way they look and sound. but right now i have a old jvc deck and i was wondering if the harness for the jvc would work for the pioneer, or would i have to rewire

also what are some good full range 6.5's? i really dont want a component system either cause i would have to drill holes in my doors most likely...

thanks for the help


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.cdtaudio.com Look for the braxials


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> I'm not sure if I posted this on here on not, but last summer, I got my system stolen, and I'm about ready to get another one. I had two sony p5 10's (i know), a sony 2 channel amp (i know) and an obcon box. The theives left all of the wiring, so all I need is a box, amp, and subs.
> 
> Now, i'm more of an SQ guy and dont really care about SPL, but i do want to be able to hear it, ya know.
> 
> ...


 i know this is completely pointless, but were they that desperate for a system that they would have to choose yours over anyone elses...hmm a car with a sony setup wouldnt exactly be my first choice to jack  lol sry had to rub it in a little more. but having something i guess is better than nothing at all 

as far as the harness for the JVC, basically your harness for your car is the only thing you have to worry about, for me, when i did mine i had to cut off the second clip and wire everything myself...if your talking about the harness that plugs directly into the HU and just dont wana rewire it, i doubt it will fit, in most cases thats why the HU comes with its own wire harness


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well it's not like the thieves would actually steal it to listen to it, and Sony has a high resale because of all the little kiddies that think it's the best there is, so it's actually a good choice to steal. That said, all thieves need to die a slow, incredibly painful burning death, and then they can go to hell.


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

dont even let them go to hell, let them just chill in purgitory


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

You really think the theif thought of all that? From my experience Thieves that steal car sterios are typicaly not the smartest group of people in the world. If it looks cool, they want it!


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

so does anyone have any say on what pioneer deck and 6.5's i should get?

yeah, it sucks that they stole my system, but im just glad that they didnt take my car to do it...


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

well it all depends on what you want (talking about the speakers) i love infinity. they give a nice clean, crisp sound.... the Infinity Reference 6002i's are really good, nice 6.5 speakers..heres an ebay link 

http://electronics.listings.ebay.co...finity_W0QQsacatZ58025QQsocmdZListingItemList

i think the infinity reference series tend to be the best speaker set up IMO ive heard alot of other brands (ie pioneer,Polk,sony[which tend to suck no matter what way u look at them] etc.) they are all very good speakers but i just dont see them touching the infinitys...and if you get them from the right place there not too expensive.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The infinity reference are alright, and since they're so cheap they're decent for the money. There are a lot of better speakers out there though (and a lot that are MUCH better) if you're willing to spend more than $100 for a set.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

i am...but like i said, i really dont want components because i dont want to deal with the crossovers and the mounting of the tweeters and stuff

but if components are the only way i can get awesome full range sound, then so be it...

and i was looking at the pioneer DEH-P8600MP or the Pioneer DEH-P80MP for it power...i dont really like the look of the Pioneer DEH-P80MP though...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

have you looked at the DEH-P860MP? Its a great unit


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 11, 2005)

I think I'm going to go with Kenwood excelon Dual Mag's Mid line (I guess middle excelon component series is the best). I have never been a huge kenwood fan but I have listened around and the dual mag components are truely nice sounding speakers with crossovers and silk tweeters. They are also Super efficient since they use magnetic levitation to drive the speakers so they do not need too many watts to get really loud (just because they are less watts does not mean they won't be loud!). I have an older set (about 4 years old) that I will be adding to my Titan, and I'll probably pickup a set of thier new ones for the front. I know kenwood, yuck! I would not buy anything Kenwood except for these though, they have shitty woofers and only ok decks IMO.

I'm not all that up to date but at the time I purchased these I thought they sounded better than the infinities and echlipse. The only ones at the time that sounded better to me were Diamonds, but the magents were huge (non-neobendium) and they would not fit in my door pannels.

Anyone know how the JL Components sound? They did not make components when I purchased mine.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Justintoxicated said:


> They are also Super efficient since they use magnetic levitation to drive the speakers


LOL
Is that what they're calling it now? Leave it to kenwood to come up with fancy new names for the same old thing.


JL makes decent speakers, the XR line is pretty nice (very nice tweets) but it costs too much for what you get. The ZR line is supposed to be nice too, but I don't think it's out yet (and if it is out, I haven't heard anything about them yet).


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

sr20demon, i was reading your review of the adire koda components in the speaker thread and something like that is what im looking for, but i dont wanna have to modify anything for it to fit or build a spacer for if and have it not fit in the door, though


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

If I remember right the mounting depth in the b14 is 2.5", if that's the case you would just need to build a simple .5" spacer to get them to clear the windows.

The kodas are definitely powerful little suckers. On fri my clutch master cylinder went out in the middle of my drive back home for spring break and I was stranded for 6hrs until my parents could tow my car back. It gave me some good quality time with the system that I haven't had in a while and the kodas managed to blow me away again. I just turned off the sub, highpass, and eq and started playing some songs. I remember there was one (some Breaking Benjamin song, forgot which one) with a line in the background that dropped down into the 30's, and i could feel it in my entire body (remember, no sub, and no boosts in the eq) without a hint of distortion. I had considered swapping them out for the Extremis this summer but now I'm not so sure I want to.

If you can manage them they would be a great set to get, just make sure to deaden the doors heavily and give them a good 100rms per side.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well i was thinking and talking to sr20demon and im probably going to get the pioneer deh-p860mp, some adire koda components and just remove the rear deck speakers. im going to get a elemental designs nine.2 amp to power the kodas

after that, i have to pay off my credit card and then ill go sub shopping.

im still open for suggestions and i will be for a long time, so suggest away.

one more thing mr. demon, if i remove the rear speakers, do i just cap off the wires leading to them from the deck, cause the deck and harness will still think i have 6.5's back there.

and even the front speakers how would i wire those? they wouldnt be powered by the decks amp would they? cause im using an external amp?

if so, how would i wire the new deck into the new harness?

i already have to cut the current harness out cause i have an old jvc deck

sorry if i have too many questions, its just that im going to try to do this myself, cause best buy install my sony stuff, and i dont wanna have to pay for that again...


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> well i was thinking and talking to sr20demon and im probably going to get the pioneer deh-p860mp, some adire koda components and just remove the rear deck speakers. im going to get a elemental designs nine.2 amp to power the kodas
> 
> after that, i have to pay off my credit card and then ill go sub shopping.
> 
> ...


Okay ::cracks knuckles:: First of all, great choices for equipment. As for a subwoofer, I'm going to have to suggest something from Image Dynamics (IDMAX if you have the money, but I have the midline IDQ10 and it sounds AMAZING. I have been told that if you can get an IDQ to sound bad, you need to get out of car audio).

If you remove the rear speakers, you can either leave the wires still there (I did, incase i want to sell in the future) or just cut them off. On the head unit, you can turn off the internal amp so those wires wont even be powered.

Do you have an aftermarket wiring harness in your car? or did you just cut off the stock harness and hardwire it togehter. If you hardwired it, your going to have to sit there with your FSM, as well as the Wiring diagram for the head unit and crimp/solder all the new wires.

To wire the front speakers. You are going to need a power wire from the battery, a ground wire connected to a chassis ground, a remote turn on lead (there is a wire on the back of the new head unit that you can tap into for remote turn on), RCA cables (to carry the signal from the head unit to the amp), and speaker wire to connect the amp to the speakers.

Let us know if you have more questions

EDIT: To clarify, the B14 DOES have a 2.5" mounting depth, and it will take a 1/2 inch spacer just fine


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> Do you have an aftermarket wiring harness in your car? or did you just cut off the stock harness and hardwire it togehter. If you hardwired it, your going to have to sit there with your FSM, as well as the Wiring diagram for the head unit and crimp/solder all the new wires.


thats the thing, i dont really know. the deck was in the car when i bought it, do i dont know anything about it


----------



## nissanmax89 (Jan 6, 2005)

psh diagrams are for the weak


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

nissanmax89 said:


> psh diagrams are for the weak


or those who prefer to do things the right way


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

so i checked the back on my current deck and i believe that i have a harness, but ill run it by you guys with pictures....

ok, so the harness that comes with the deck plugs into here:









then those wires go to the wires of the aftermarket harness through butt-end connectors here:









then the aftermarket harness plugs into the stock harness here:









right?

so for the new deck i pull the wire out of the butt-end connectors and put in the wires for the new deck in? and for that do i just match colors? i mean, the instructions for the new deck will let me know what the deck's wires mean, but how do i know what the aftermarket harness' wires mean? seeing as they are already connected to the stock harness

btw,
this is the remote wire right?









and this is the antenna plug right?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*so i checked the back on my current deck and i believe that i have a harness, but ill run it by you guys with pictures....
ok, so the harness that comes with the deck plugs into here:
then those wires go to the wires of the aftermarket harness through butt-end connectors here:
then the aftermarket harness plugs into the stock harness here:
right?*

right


*so for the new deck i pull the wire out of the butt-end connectors and put in the wires for the new deck in?*

well you would have to cut them since you can't just pull them out, but yes


*and for that do i just match colors?*

yes


*btw,
this is the remote wire right?
and this is the antenna plug right?*
yes, and yes


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

that seems too easy...lol

if thats the case, say i was installing a new deck into a car with a stock deck...

all i would do is take the stock deck out, unplug the stock harness, plug the aftermarket harness into the stock one and then match the colors on the new deck's harness to the aftermarket wires?

is there a standard for the color of aftermarket harness and deck wires?

if that install layout is the case, why do people pay to get a deck installed into an older car?

i know newer cars have everything like wired into the stock radio...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*that seems too easy...lol
if thats the case, say i was installing a new deck into a car with a stock deck...
all i would do is take the stock deck out, unplug the stock harness, plug the aftermarket harness into the stock one and then match the colors on the new deck's harness to the aftermarket wires?*

yep

*is there a standard for the color of aftermarket harness and deck wires?*
yep

*if that install layout is the case, why do people pay to get a deck installed into an older car?*
people are suckers


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *if that install layout is the case, why do people pay to get a deck installed into an older car?*
> people are suckers



wow....also, what sound i use as a sound dampener? i went to second skins website, and i didnt see the stfu products

also, should i use the liquid products? or the mats?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

www.edesignaudio.com has good deadening for a cheap price


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the stfu-80 was replaced by the damplifier pro

other good choices are rammat (or is it raamat?), brownbread, b-quiet, edead, and others. For the doors, you would want mat, liquid won't work. For the rest of the car liquid would be nice though.


email Ant at secondskin and mention the forums, he used to give some pretty hefty discounts for forum members. I'm not sure if he's still doing that, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

ok, cool...i think i remember when stfu came out, and it was posted on here

i remember because i was lmao when i found out stfu was its real name


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i have both the 860mp and a idmax and can tell you both fall into the category of sick shit. i have yet to come across a sub setup owned by the adverage joe that can outdo my idmax in sq.the only thing i don't like about the 860mp is the fact i can't turn off the internal amp for whenever i buy a hifonics tx4005(zx4000) and the cdt ef61's or ID 6.5 CSX's. I am willing to sell my idmax with a ported box for 200 bones since i now want a Ascendent Audio Avalanche 15". whenever i buy a house i would love to get the 18" and put it in a big batic birch box i can barely fit through the front door.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

well if i cant turn off the internal amp, what do i do seeing as i will only have components running off of an amp


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

tape off the wires that are supposed to run to your speakers and make sure they don't touch each other or anything else


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yes...its me again...

when i install the kodas, will i have to cut a larger hole in my door? and will i have to remove the stock "grill"...ya know, the one thats like built into the map holder?

if im not making any sense, i can take a pic...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

the hole in the door you might need to expand a little bit to clear the + and - terminals, but no you won't need to do anything with the door panel


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

could i remove the stock grill/map holder if i wanted? and use the grill that ill get with the kodas...

also sr20demon, where did you buy your kodas?


----------

